# Tool Talk > Machines >  Tire doubling machine - GIF

## Jon

Tire doubling machine. A quick search shows that this is mostly for storage? I still don't get it.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

RingMaster large tire changer
NASA Tire Assault Vehicle (TAV), made from a German World War II tank model

----------

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020),

Seedtick (May 6, 2018)

----------


## Kwick Aronson

You do not understand??

Scrap tires take up half the space, and transport in half the space.

----------


## Kwick Aronson

And, they make great Demolishion Derby Tires when the Fair is in town....

----------

Hopefuldave (May 27, 2019),

PJs (May 7, 2018)

----------


## jimcrownover

A tire dealer in ranching country in Texas used to do this with tractor tires to prevent flats caused with mesquite thorns

----------

NortonDommi (May 7, 2018),

PJs (May 7, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

The guy is probably doing more than just doubling he could conceivably get 3 ,4 or possibly 5 tires inside on 1.
From a scrapper's or tire dealer's stand point if he has to pay a Per tire fee to get rid of them the machine and the labor to run it would quickly become profitable 
From a haulers point of view if he gets paid by the ton it makes sense to him if the tires are sandwiched.
On the recycle's side the thicker more compact the rubber concentration going into their machines the more efficiently they run.
In Countries that are so bogged down with environmental lobbied agendas that deter the recycling of tires it make sense because thye can can pack more tires in a shipping container to ship overseas to countries smart enough to recycle them for the materials they are made of.
these small simple doubling machines are a win for everyone

----------

Jon (May 6, 2018),

NortonDommi (May 7, 2018),

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Tire lacing.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020)

----------


## marksbug

retreads.... :Idea:

----------

